# Minecraft Creeper



## kier (Nov 3, 2013)

New scratch build coming  Having played two years on the Cars computer my son has a new addiction ... Just like his old man, building things.
Not PCs(not yet) but Minecraft.

So what could be more fun than a Minecraft Creeper build?

He has now been two years older than his first air-cooled PC and is now it's time for a watercooled rig for his Minecraft.

First I want to thank wwwicked for the beautiful banner ... Top Mark!! Thanks

As mentioned: The Creeper





And so I did ... first went to the local hardware store and buyed several aluminum strips. 
Bought Flat strips, angles and other junk. Very nice to work like old times just the same as with Meccano.

At first I only had a picture of the Creeper. But it's better to have a real plastic Creeper. So I bought one and applied a scale of about 1:5.

First builded the mid section around the PSU.









Put the head together.









And Started with the legs.





When the real plastic Creeper came in and saw that the center piece did not match the scale I shortened it a bit. And then put the legs together.

















I still had an old acrylic mobo tray which nicely fits in the head of the Creeper. And put an Asus Maximus V Gene on it.













Beneath the mobo tray I placed a 360 rad with some beautiful green Nanoxia fans.













Now that the frame is ready, time the next step. The cover up, For this I will use acrylic with green vinyl.

After some thinking and some tips I found 2 HDD coolers that I had lying around,  which will nice when liquid passes through. So after some cutting and pasting:













First leg finished. Time for the 2e





3rd leg and midplate done. Now mount every thing very good to reduce the cracks to a  minimum









More soon


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome project!


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 3, 2013)

So cool!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 3, 2013)

NIce project but why in picture is 3 legged creeper but u making project of 4 legged creeper?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 4, 2013)

Creepers have four legs.


----------



## z1tu (Nov 4, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> NIce project but why in picture is 3 legged creeper but u making project of 4 legged creeper?



you can't see the 4th leg because of the angle, it's behind its' body


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 4, 2013)

Why does this remind me of a certain Lian-li case?


----------



## z1tu (Nov 15, 2013)

All that work put into it just to have it explode on an unsuspecting Steve


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 15, 2013)

nice one 
sub


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 6, 2014)

This is amazing..


----------



## kier (Feb 25, 2014)

Update!!!

There he is again, the Creeper.... 

After the last update I was messing around with acrylic covers and was not happy about this. 
Nevertheless The front of the head was not bad.





















And the sides of the head where also not bad,









But I just was not happy with the gaps between the acrylic covers. Therefore disassembled everything again





And made everything with 6mm mdf





















Made everything smooth and sanded it.





And let the wife paint









When she was doing her thing, I had exchanged the previous mobo (ASUS Gene) and placed a Gigabyte Z68 (ATX) What suits better because of the format. And stick some nice old school and new EKWB blocks on it.













And after some brainstorming.... yet again the horizontal way.





To accomplish this, I created an extra acrylic cover.





























All horizontal again













And connected everything in the front again.









More coming soon


----------



## kier (Mar 1, 2014)

Update!!!

For the midplate where the reservoirs and pump will be placed, I have cut out 2 pieces of acrylic





And give it a color









Connected the reservoir (input) on the radiator (output)





Other res connected the input like the previous res













Connected the outputs onto the input pomp (MCP355).









and connected everything.









Time to fill the Creeper. Made a nice movie about this:










Once filled... it was time for shooting some nice pictures.

















































And stacked everything together.









Temporarily placed the head on.





And continuing with the head covers









More soon!!!


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow truly amazing. Do you plan putting a mesh or some kind of cover on the holes for the eyes and the mouth?


----------



## kier (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks, not sure. The idea is to keep it original.... just black


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome build
I wouldn't expect anything else from the master of modding


----------



## kier (Mar 9, 2014)

Update!!!

Sunday already???...Time for an update!!!

First the PSU ... sleeved it Black, gray, lighter gray and green this time


















Thanks to my wife (I hate paintjobs) The green side covers. (Still need to paint the bolts green)
Will use bolts for the side and back covers because I want these to be removable

















Back also finished with the beautiful EOL Nanoxia DX12 fans 

















It's always about the details, so placed onto some strategic spots LED strips and CCFL lights.

Placed a CCFL light beneath the acrylic piece where the tubes passes through









And on the other side I have a white LED strip to highlight some of the hardware





It also needs a PSU  So time for placing the Cooler Master PSU.





Looks a bit strange 





Time to connect the sleeved cables





































Last but not least placed some more green LEDs beneath the Creeper





More coming next week


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2014)

Absolutely amazing work


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 10, 2014)

Truly amazing work indeed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2014)

This is simply incredible!


----------



## kier (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks you guys 





Final Update!!!

Today is the big day... Time to give the Creeper away 

First installing and testing everything





Went perfect, So placed the covers

















Looks pretty cool in the dark









Priceless to see a child very happy 





Now let me play!!!


----------



## torgoth (Mar 30, 2014)

the 'legs' look very original


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 30, 2014)

AWESOME!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2014)

Very cool


----------

